# Horse over 17hh?



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

For size comparison, this is me on my 15.1hh horse.
Bareback:









English:









Western (excuse the face and hands, just having fun! hehe)











Sometimes when I look at pictures, I think I look too big for her. But, whenever I rode her, I felt like a pretty good fit, maybe a little bit too small for me though.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm 5ft7 and my mare is a 6yo, 18.1hh westfalen 

In all honesty, its what you feel comfortable with.
As for being thrown, they're bigger, so bucks and messing around isn't as quick as it is with a smaller horse/ pony.

The one thing that winds me up is when people say you have less control over a *bigger* horse. If a 12.2hh pony didn't want you on its back- you wouldn't be there. Its all about training.

Try it out, it may be for you, it may not be. I wasn't looking for a big horse, she was just the right one. I don't know anything about reining though!

I would advise trying out different heights, if possible, find what you're comfy with and look in that range. But sometimes its not just height, temperament, confirmation, breeding and work ethic are all things to take in to consideration too.

I can't remember what you guys call it, but if you DO get him, please ask your vet to check his windpipe to make sure he doesn't roar- means that one side of the larynx doesn't function 100%, it doesn't make too much of a difference, unless you're looking to being a top eventer.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Im all for big horses. I like the feel of being up high and the power I know is under the saddle. The last one I rode was 17hh. I however am 5'3 and weigh a whopping 110lbs and I have to be honest and say that she hardly knew I was even on her back. In a battle of power she would win hands down. 

Although I had the strength to control her I found she needed more weight on her back and she often gave me a hard time. I was lucky because she is very soft natured but her strength was enormous and if she decided she didnt want to walk on for example I could fight until I was blue in the face and she would just look at me like I was mad! Now she has a woman riding her that is way over 6' and has weight to match it and watching them together the horse is completely different. 

Putting her on a lunge was also challenging simply because of her power and size. Although she was not being badly behaved it was challenging for me to hold on and keep her on the circle. 

I would say go and ride the horse and see how you feel. I never fell off that horse I was riding but let me tell you when she bucked with me for the first time it was like looking down from a 2 storey building! 

ha ha! finding big sized tack could also be tricky! I have a girth I bought for her and I know I will never use it on another horse!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Big horses are great! Of course, I look funny on them, but size really doesn't matter in horse handling, and the only concern I'd have with such a big horse (mine is 16,2HH, but I've ridden up to 18,2HH high horses) - how I'd mount him, if I had to dismount whilst trail riding.  
I say, go and see, how you feel around him. If he is Your Horse, size won't matter at all, you'll just know it.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I am 5'9 and here I am riding a 17.2 gelding of a students. I love the big horses!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I love big horses too! My draft x is 17hh, but I'm also 6' tall so I feel pretty comfortable on him. And he is dead easy to handle. I don't ride him very much at all but when I do, I can pretty much move him around with just my seat and legs. When I want him to whoa, I just sink in to my seat, sit back a fraction and he comes to a dead halt. Calm as you please!

The only way you're going to know for sure is to go try him out. Good luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am a real wimp, so a 17.2 intimidated me for sure, even tho my draftX is 16.2. Seemed like a huge difference when I was up there. My daughter felt the same way. I do think you should try it and see. Otherwise you will never know. 
It is a bit more difficult to trail ride a larger horse-you do lots more ducking, unless, of course you are the one doing the tree trimming.:wink: As for reining-there is really no reason you couldn't try it, I have seen one at a reining show about that size-but you will most likely never get any points for sure. Draft crosses are fabulous tho-there is really nothing like them.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I guess I will never know if I don't try him out :]
I emailed the owners, and they said that he does buck, but with his head in the air and not a buck like he is trying to get the rider off.
Even if it's a little buck though, for a big horse, a little buck could feel pretty huge! haha
Maybe if I choose to go meet him, I will just get to know him the first time, instead of riding. Or, maybe they would possibly give him on a couple week trial. I find it tricky to test ride a green horse that doesn't know much, when I'm nervous about the test ride, and the horse and I don't know each other (or trust each other not to do anything crazy!)

franknbeans -- I guess it wouldn't hurt to try reining anyways! I just like it for the fun, and who cares how many people would be laughing at us! 
Trail riding totally makes sense too, their backs are probably barely just getting under the branches, let along the rider! haha

The tack could also be an issue, I would definetly have to sell my precious saddle :[ And, hay... that would be pretty expensive for a big guy.

Thanks!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Like everyone else has said...go try him out..if he's the one for you, size won't be an issue...now me personally...I prefer to stay as close to the ground as possible..so my cut off height is about 15.2...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not all big horses eat that much more than standard sized horses, and some of them actually end up having to have their feed restricted because most are such easy keepers that they tend to get fat on "air fern" LOL.

As for the size difference, I grew up riding horses that averaged about 14-15 hands. 3 years ago, I decided to break our Percheron (then stud) to ride. He stood about 17.2-17.3 then. It was certainly a huge change from what I was used to but it was an incredible feeling and I really enjoyed it.

Then, there are other folks like my step-mom. The tallest horse she's ever ridden was about 15.1. Just because of circumstances, I talked her into riding one of my other horses recently who stands 16 hands even but feels really tall. She was very uncomfortable on such a tall horse and said she will likely not ride him again because the height scares her.

So, like you said, you never know until you try .


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

horseluver50 said:


> For size comparison, this is me on my 15.1hh horse.
> Bareback:
> 
> 
> ...


You look fine to me 

I am 5'6'' so your horse would be the right size for me


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> I found a horse for sale that sounds really nice. He is a 5 year old draft x tb, pretty stocky. He is greenbroke, and 17.2hh.
> He looks great in the pictures, and I love love love draft crosses, but 17.2hh seems pretty big!
> 
> I am about 5'9 (possibly grow to 5'10) and 140lbs.
> ...


Sometimes height is about good fit, but if you DON'T feel good on 16'2hh you'll not like 17'2hh, either. I'm 5'4" and I prefer a 15"2hh tall for a "perfect" fit, but others my height might like something shorter. I think I'd pass on this one bc I don't think you'll be happy. When I ride/train my DH's 5yo, 16'3hh monster...um, I mean, "gelding", I feel like a jockey.
_BTW, he really is very sweet, and I've spent oodles of hours bonding with him. HE still thinks he is Shetland pony size. =D_
_Love your pics, hv, btw._


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Not all big horses eat that much more than standard sized horses, and some of them actually end up having to have their feed restricted because most are such easy keepers that they tend to get fat on "air fern" LOL.
> 
> As for the size difference, I grew up riding horses that averaged about 14-15 hands. 3 years ago, I decided to break our Percheron (then stud) to ride. He stood about 17.2-17.3 then. It was certainly a huge change from what I was used to but it was an incredible feeling and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


That is true about the feeding, he would probably be one of the fat ones :] 
I have a feeling that I would be intimidated at such a large horse, maybe because it's too far to fall, or because it'd be a little scary bareback riding (which I love).
When I was younger, and probably about 5'5, I rode the 16.2hh horse, and he felt like a giant, and it was scary! But, the last time I rode him, now at 5'9, he felt perfect, not big at all.
But, he is also a big lug, and drags his feet, trips over nothing. Haha. Are most big horses like that? He was an appendix, and really big boned.
I don't like horses that you have to "urge" them to go, and they stand there like a rock. I prefer a horse that wants to go and is not tripping over their own feet. hehe



> Sometimes height is about good fit, but if you DON'T feel good on 16'2hh you'll not like 17'2hh, either. I'm 5'4" and I prefer a 15"2hh tall for a "perfect" fit, but others my height might like something shorter. I think I'd pass on this one bc I don't think you'll be happy. When I ride/train my DH's 5yo, 16'3hh monster...um, I mean, "gelding", I feel like a jockey.
> _BTW, he really is very sweet, and I've spent oodles of hours bonding with him. HE still thinks he is Shetland pony size. =D_
> _Love your pics, hv, btw._


Yeah, that's true too. I felt good on the 16.2 horse, so maybe 4" taller won't feel much different? *hoping* 
Hehe, I've always wanted to be a jockey, but I'm too tall :[ Maybe my dream would finally come true!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It depends greatly on the horse. The perch that I rode was pretty clumsy, he would trip all the time, but drafts tend to find their feet at an older age. He also certainly had more go than whoa. It certainly didn't take much to get him to pick up a canter when I wanted to.

On the other hand, my belgianxQH colt that I've ridden a couple of times is more on the lazy side. By the time he's trained, he'll certainly be responsive and go exactly as fast as I want without me having to "pedal" on him, but his favorite speed is still 'stop' LOL.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I say go try him out. I'm only 5'1 and my horse is 16.2hh, far to big for what I really needed but we work well together and I wouldn't have him any other way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think you definitely are tall enough to make him look awesome! Tall horses are really fun. My boy is 17hh and I was used to riding Halfies and 12 handed horses... MAYBE 15hh sometimes, but nothing bigger than that. And here I got the tallest horse. But I love him. The power from the hind, the big sweeping motion, not to mention we look great together. 

It's worth trying if he captures your heart! Good luck 

Another comment.. at first I was kind of nervous to jump on him bareback, merely due to his reaction from past experiences... not for his size. It actually feels like you're riding a big ol' teddybear in the winter. It's really fun.. and to me, I feel more secure on him or any kind of drafty types because there is more horse underneath me. If that makes sense


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I would ask how he is on the ground. If he has good ground manners then I would take a look, if not, pass unless you are ready for a lot of work, physically!
I'm 5'3ish, 140lbs of muscle. My in laws dumped their thin 17hh+ Clyde on me. He rides beautifully, I LOVE RIDING him bareback. The feeling of power and the difference in gaits is astounding! But on the ground... whole different story. At first he would drag me across the field, I had to have help when dealing with his feet. When he planted them there was no pulling them up! I couldn't reach his head to halter and had to use a lead rope to pull it down. He also had a space issue and would lean on you, head butt, crowd, etc. Bucking is a whole different affair on some drafts, more like a seesaw feeling, not choppy and easy to ride out. He was hard to keep, so he required a fortune in feed, suppliments, hay, and farrier costs are higher. After 5 years I had him pretty easy to handle, but he was still too much for me on the bad days and is retired to pasture. A gentle GIANT, but too much of a horse. It was fun though! I felt like a fly on his back.


----------



## xXHorseKissesXx (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think you're too big on her ! You're a good size for the mare!

As for the 17.1 hh horse, I think it would be an excellent choice! I love tall horses, I find the higher up you are, the closer you are to the sky <3 

There is a lady at my barn with a 17.2hh warmblood, and he is a gentle giant. Very sweet, and does dressage, jumping, and western pleasure. 

As for reining and stuff, I can honestly say the sky's the limit! I bet he would do great in it, he's still young, so loads of time to train him!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm 4'11 when stretching, and I regularely ride a large, 1,550 pound 17.3hh OTTB.

I have to admit, the first few times that I asked him to canter (completely retrained him myself, so he had a rather wild canter) I was nervouse, and the 'scoop' to his canter was much deeper and larger than with the 13-15hh tubby QHs that I was used to. Once I learned to work with him though, I absolutely loved to be up on top of him. I felt like the queen of the world...as long as he was behaving 

Like Duffy said, the fall is far but they're much slower to do anything than a pony or even a 14hh horse would be. It takes a lot to move their huge bodies!

The only problem I've really encountered with Noah being so big is mounting and circles. He's just such a big boy that it's hard for him to really round himself and get going. Ofcourse, he's only a year into his training so he's pretty much green, too. He is improving.

Try this guy out. You may just fall in love with him, or he might not be for you. Never know til you try!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm about 5'8 and mine is 17.3. Whenever I'm on anything smaller I look just Plain weird! So you would probably be perfect for a 17.2 hand horse 

Nothing beats a good ol' quarter horse though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 5'9 and I prefer shorter horses. I tend to stick to ones that are under 15 hands but stocky so they take up my leg well. I mostly trail ride so as long as I am comfortable and the horse is comfortable - not really concerned about any "look". 

I've ridden a 16.2/16.3 Dutch Warmblood before and he seemed huge! I know for trail riding I would never want to have to haul myself up there without a mounting block. But everyone has their preference. All you can do is go and try him out. 

Another thing to consider is a trailer. Do you have one or can you get one that is tall enough for him?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

im 5'8 and i love big horses i have a 15...maybe 15.2 idk hes small. hes more for my mom shes 5'4. i wrode a 16hh horse for 4 years, and got a 15.3hh in june hes now close to 16.3... or close, hes almost 5 and is a big boy, i am training him the lady did a bad job and im kind of scared to be on him when he bucks or rears because ive seen him and he goes big, also his rears are HUGE, so it will be interesting ill most likey send him to a trainer... soon :/


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys have gotten me all excited about a tall horse now :} 
The owners said that he has good ground manners, good with other animals and kids. He needs work on trailer loading though, he is nervous to get in. And, he is scared of walking in water, but that he isn't spooky other than that.

Also, my aunt has a trailer that she just raised the roof on to fit her tall warmblood, so the trailer won't be an issue :]


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

So go see him, take tons of pictures and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

One thing you need to remember is that the wider the horse the more the horse takes up your leg. So while a typical thoroughbred at 17.2 may not feel big and you "fit", a draft cross at 17.2 is going to feel massive and will make you look, uhm, smaller or shorter legged.  I've ridden up to 17h and looked at a horse yesterday that was 17.2...I didn't even get on him just because his sheer presence, between height and build, was just way too itimidating.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have ridden all size horses 14hh to 17hh 
I prefer 15hh 

the 14 hh horse's trot was choppy
the other horses were comfortable


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

i think 17.2 would be perfect for you. i'm only 5'2" and i have a 3 year old tb mare that is 16.3 but i used to have a 15.2 quarter horse and to be honest, his bucks were WAY harder to ride than my 16.3 girl now.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

its just what you are comfortable with


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm just about your height and I have a 17.2hh TB. I went from having a 14.3hh horse to 17.2hh, so I understand your hesitation. It turns out that my guy is the sweetest thing ever! Many people are afraid to lead him or ride him because if his size, but he is such a gentleman. You should definitely try this horse out! He may end up being your dream horse!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone! 
I will hopefully be able to go try him out this next weekend :]


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

What discipline you are you wanting to pursue with him.for western events I wouldn't want a horse that tall :-(


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

I am 5'5 and I have a 17hh IDx  its all about feeling comfortable! I am not keen on small horse, I have my first horse who is 15hh when I ride him I feel silly on him hehe 
Give him a go....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Honestly go with what you feel comfortable with...but you would look fine on a big horse. I leased a big boddied 17.1hh Oldenburg gelding. I am like 5'7'' or 5'8'' and looked ok on him. 

This is us warming up at a show:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I LOOVVEEEE big horses! But of course...I always end up with little shawtys. >.> Darn.

The biggest horse I have ever ridden was named Bella. She was a 18.2hh schoolmaster when I was just starting to learn english. I used her a couple times in a lesson, and dang!! She was an absolute dream! I'm 5'2'' and 107lbs, but she was the softest, sweetest, most patient not-so-little mare I've ever ridden. If I had stayed in english riding, I would have definately have asked about showing her in the future. But alas after a short while I decided my heart was still with cowhorses and rodeo horses  

I would definately suggest giving this horse a try


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

the tallest horse I rode was a Thoroughbred cross named Moose 
at a riding stable he was 17hh


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just want to say again.. I looooveeee my big boy. I wouldn't care if he was 18.3hh or 15hh.. but it is fun to be up tall and I look pretty darn great on him too. It's definitely all about confidence and feeling comfortable and following your heart.. if you love him, then give him a chance


----------

